# Storm Doors? What's Their Purpose?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

A storm door is just like the glass in a window - it is like a hole in the wall, offering minimal insulation, but does eliminate the wind that can be forced through and cracks around the door (poorly weatherstripped). A storm door lets the door to not be exposed to the wind. Even a insulated thermopane with gas is not as good as a wall and is probably closer to no window since it does little for radiant heat. Dual pane doors in our climate are very rarely seen. I am in a cold climate and it gets pretty cold inside of any storm door.

I just put in a Anderson 4000 series full view door and it is beautiful, works well and is not at all flimsy like my previous under $200 piece of junk.

Dick


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I think they are pretty much a thing of the past. Just get a good quality outside door that is designed to be stand alone (ex: better coating that can resist against water/snow/ice) and be done with it. I guess they are good if you want to open the door in summer but don't want your pet(s) to go out, as most have a window/screen so you can still let the air in. But other then that I find they just get in the way. 

I lost count of the amount of times the handle has caught my jeans on the way out, when my parents had one.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Your solid wood door will be exposed and vulnerable to the elements without it. The full view doors are more attractive. Still, it's your choice to have one or not. I don't recall seeing any storms when I visited Florida.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

many people like to open the main doors and have a screen door in the summer,some like to open the door and have a clear view to the outside 

kind of obvious reasons whats so hard to figure out?every door regardless of the material it made from could use some type of protection


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Storm doors with screened windows are great in the summer to keep out insects. (flies and mosquito's) And in my area the more layers to keep out the wind, rain and snow, the better.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

1) It can provide additional protection from the elements.
2) It can also act as an insulator to keep heat or cold in your home.
3) It can also be used as a decorative element.
4) It can also allow ventilation with installed window screening panels.
5) It can also provide visibility and prevent flying insects from entering the home while you have your main door open.


----------

